# Früher & Heute - Wie sich die Zeiten in den Schulen geändert haben



## Tokko (31 März 2008)

*Szenario: Robert hat sein neues Taschenmesser mit in die Schule gebracht.*
*1973 - Der Biolehrer zückt sein eigenes und zusammen mit den anderen Schülern vergleichen sie die unterschiedlichen Funktionen*
*2007 - Die Schule wird weiträumig abgesperrt. GSG9 und Elitetruppen der Polizei rücken an. Robert wird mit mehreren Betäubungsschüssen gelähmt und sofort in ein Hochsicherheitsgefängnis verfrachtet. Der Schulpsychologe kommt und betreut die traumatisierten Mitschüler und Lehrer.

* *Szenario: Robert und Markus raufen sich nach der Schule.*
*1973 - Es bildet sich eine Gruppe und feuert die beiden an.
Markus gewinnt.
Die beiden geben sich die Hand und alles ist geklärt.*
*2007 - Die Polizei kommt und nimmt beide fest und klagt sie wegen schwerer Körperverletzung an, beide werden der Schule verwiesen und landen ohne Ausbildung auf der Strasse. 

* *Szenario: Robert sitzt nicht still und stört laufend den Unterricht.*
*1973 - Robert muss nach der Stunde nachsitzen und kriegt beim nächsten Mal eine gehörige Tracht Prügel vom Lehrer. Ergebnis: Er sitzt ab sofort ruhig und stört den Unterricht nicht mehr.*
*2007 - Robert kriegt Ritalin in rauen Mengen und mutiert zum Zombie. Die Schule bekommt Fördergelder vom Staat weil Robert ein Härtefall ist. *

*Szenario: Robert schießt eine Fensterscheibe ein und kriegt deshalb von seinem Vater eine Ohrfeige.*
*1973 - Robert passt jetzt besser auf, wird erwachsen und führt ein normales Leben.*
*2007 - Roberts Vater wird wegen Kindsmisshandlung eingesperrt. Robert wird der Mutter weggenommen und in ein Heim für Prügelkinder gesteckt. Roberts kleine Schwester wird vom Psychologen suggeriert, dass sie auch misshandelt wurde. Der Vater kommt nie wieder aus dem Knast und die Mutter fängt ein Verhältnis mit dem Psychologen an. 

* *Szenario: Robert hat Kopfweh und nimmt Tabletten mit in die Schule.*
*1973 - Robert gibt dem Kunstlehrer auch eine, in der großen Pause, im Rauchereck.*
*2007 - Die Drogenfahndung taucht auf. Robert wird wegen Drogenbesitz von der Schule verwiesen. Sein Schulranzen, sein Pult und sein Zimmer zuhause werden nach weiteren Drogen und Waffen durchsucht. 

* *Szenario: Ahmed fällt wegen Deutsch in der 8. Klasse durch.*
*1973: Ahmed nimmt Nachhilfeunterricht in den Sommerferien und schafft den Schulabschluss ein Jahr später ohne Probleme.*
*2007: Ahmeds Fall landet vor der Gleichstellungskommission der Schule. Die liberale Presse findet das Verhalten der Schule unvertretbar. Deutsch ist nicht die Mutter aller Sprachen. Man denke mal daran, was im Namen der deutschen Sprache schon alles für Unheil angerichtet wurde.
Die Schule lässt unter dem immensen Druck eine Nachprüfung mit Fragen für einen Erstklässler zu und Ahmed rückt nach. Den Abschluss schafft er nicht und landet am Fließband bei VW weil er immer noch kein Deutsch kann. 

* *Szenario: Robert wirft einen Feuerwerkskörper von Silvester in einen Ameisenhaufen.*
*1973: Einige Ameisen sterben*
*2007 - Tierschutzverein, Kripo, Anti-Terror Truppe und Jugendamt werden gerufen. Robert werden schwer gestörtes Sozialverhalten, pyromanische Anlagen und terroristische Grundtendenzen vorgeworfen. Die Eltern und Geschwister müssen sich einem Psychotest unterziehen. Sämtliche PCs im Haus werden auf Gewalt verherrlichendes Material untersucht.
Roberts Vater wird unter Beobachtung gestellt und darf nie mehr in seinem Leben fliegen. 

* *Szenario: Robert fällt beim Turnen hin und verletzt sich am Knie. Der Lehrer läuft sofort zu ihm, hilft ihn auf und trocknet seine Tränen. Dann geht er mit ihm ins Sekretariat, kümmert sich um ein Pflaster und bleibt noch kurz bei ihm sitzen.*
*1973 - Nach kurzer Zeit geht es Robert wieder besser und er geht zurück in die Pause.*
*2007 - Der junge Lehrer wird wegen sexueller Belästigung von Minderjährigen sofort aus dem Schuldienst entlassen und bekommt ein Strafverfahren in dem er zu 5 Jahren Gefängnis verurteilt wird.*


----------

